# Ota 5.5.893 To 5.6.893



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone see that there is an update through Motorola for an update to 5.6.893. Anyone know what the process is going to be for going to this update. I heard it an udate to the lte radio.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

great81577 said:


> Anyone see that there is an update through Motorola for an update to 5.6.893. Anyone know what the process is going to be for going to this update. I heard it an udate to the lte radio.


Everything I've seen says you have to be on 5.5.893 stock first.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe it is a typo that many folk have made. My thoughts.


----------



## paul7602 (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesecake method dl now 5.6.893 ??? im gonna see what happens !! crossing my fingers !!!!


----------



## bnred777 (Aug 27, 2011)

how did it go?


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Edit i stand corrected as i am downloading now from staging. I will save file from cache for examination. By the way south jersey for the geographic theory but im gettinf it ftom cheesecake staging not regular moto update server.


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Edit i stand corrected as i am downloading now from staging. I will save file from cache for examination. By the way south jersey for the geographic theory but im gettinf it ftom cheesecake staging not regular moto update server.


It's not official yet just in planning stages so it has to come from staging as the full ota isn't out yet.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

For me it said "Software Update Failed" after trying to install it on stock .893


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are on stock 893 you can actually pull the update through setting/ system update.


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> If you are on stock 893 you can actually pull the update through setting/ system update.


It still fails that way too

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

tommy said:


> It still fails that way too
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I did my this way. You have to make sure you are completely stock on 5.5.893 with all the bloat. I made a backup after I did the first update because it was completely stock. so I just restore it and did this update.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I was running th3ory 2.0 ...restored my rooted 5.5 893...was able to get 5.6.893 installed ok then noticed i did not have a camera app! Must have lost in in the restore. So used P3s back to upgrade process but it did not restore my camera either, had trouble getting root as well. Finally after utilizing DTs and DHs process restored my camera but had to try back and forth with the different root processes.
Bottom line ..have root again! Yes thank you for the genius' in this forum! Back to cheesecake!


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> I did my this way. You have to make sure you are completely stock on 5.5.893 with all the bloat. I made a backup after I did the first update because it was completely stock. so I just restore it and did this update.


I tried that no dice...

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Was running .893 R3blurr3d 2.0 and wanted to get the 5.6.893 update.
I used R3l3as3d 2.0 and am now on .866 forever rooted.

I had a attempted the Cheesecake and About Phone routes and both failed that is when I discovered I am on .866 again.

How do I return to 5.5.893? I have the 5.5.893 download .zip just need to know how to apply.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Was running .893 R3blurr3d 2.0 and wanted to get the 5.6.893 update.
> I used R3l3as3d 2.0 and am now on .866 forever rooted.
> 
> I had a attempted the Cheesecake and About Phone routes and both failed that is when I discovered I am on .866 again.
> ...


I found a link from DHacker http://db.tt/btLANyTA that has 5.5.893 the you can flash in CWM. I have flashed and am now updated. I am going to attempt the 5.6.893 update via About Phone now.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> I found a link from DHacker http://db.tt/btLANyTA that has 5.5.893 the you can flash in CWM. I have flashed and am now updated. I am going to attempt the 5.6.893 update via About Phone now.


So would the correct procedure coming from 5.5.893 d3blurr3d be ... flash back to stock .866, root, forever root, flash that 5.5.893 update zip, then about phone > system update.

(I don't have a 5.5.893 stock restore)


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> I found a link from DHacker http://db.tt/btLANyTA that has 5.5.893 the you can flash in CWM. I have flashed and am now updated. I am going to attempt the 5.6.893 update via About Phone now.


Worked perfectly I am now back on R3blurr3d with the 5.6.893 update.

Sent from my R3blurr3d DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Worked perfectly I am now back on R3blurr3d with the 5.6.893 update.
> 
> Sent from my R3blurr3d DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Does it say 5.6.893 under your settings. How did you do that. I did the same thing. I saw 5.6.893 in my setting but it changed to 5.5.893 once I flashed R3blurr3d.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

great81577 said:


> Does it say 5.6.893 under your settings. How did you do that. I did the same thing. I saw 5.6.893 in my setting but it changed to 5.5.893 once I flashed R3blurr3d.


That'd be because R3blurr3d is based on 5.5.893 and not 5.6.893.


----------



## reitman1 (Oct 30, 2011)

acronym said:


> So would the correct procedure coming from 5.5.893 d3blurr3d be ... flash back to stock .866, root, forever root, flash that 5.5.893 update zip, then about phone > system update.
> 
> (I don't have a 5.5.893 stock restore)


Curious about this as well as I'm in the same boat. Is it possible to go back to 5.5.893 from theory's rom without going back to 866 first? Thanks.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

This is probably not the easiest way but this how I accomplished 5.6.893 and R3blurr3d 2.0

First I tried to go back to stock using R3l3ash3d v1 and that did bring me back but would not 43v3r root.

I then used R3l3ash3d V2 and that worked for me. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v2/

I was then back to stock 5.5.866 4 ever rooted.

After some searching I found the link from DHacker for the CWM 5.5.893 flash http://db.tt/btLANyTA

Once I was running 5.5.893 I checked the 4 ever root script and was missing the chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk line so I added it just incase

Did the "About Phone" system update and that completed correctly. After install I verified and it did show 5.6.893.

Flashed R3blurr3d 2.0 and it does say 5.5.893 but that is because the R3blurr3d 2.0 is built off that.

Flashed Scr3am, Scr3am settings fix, and Matching Scr3am Battery.

Then noticed the 4ever root script was missing and just incase added all three lines back. (I know I am already rooted but wanted to make sure I didn't forget that was there if needed.)


----------



## terrapin01 (Oct 2, 2011)

great81577 said:


> That'd be because R3blurr3d is based on 5.5.893 and not 5.6.893.


How is this possible? I thought because of the locked bootloader, new kernels can't be included in roms? If someone could clarify, that would be great.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

terrapin01 said:


> How is this possible? I thought because of the locked bootloader, new kernels can't be included in roms? If someone could clarify, that would be great.


The kernel and radio aren't included - everything else is.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terrapin01 (Oct 2, 2011)

I restored an old backup of stock on 866. Then, I used P3Droid's old school method of maintaining root using root explorer. I also used his file and method to flash the update file from 866 -> 893 using stock recovery.

Now when I do about phone or cheesecake with any of the Staging servers it tells me my phone is up to date. I'm trying to update to 5.6.893 and then 5.7.893 but I'm stuck, any ideas on what I can try?

EDIT: I don't want 5.7 now knowing that I will lose root. I guess I'll stick with 5.5.893... headphone whine fix alone is worth it and don't know what 5.6 does anyway.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

terrapin01 said:


> I restored an old backup of stock on 866. Then, I used P3Droid's old school method of maintaining root using root explorer. I also used his file and method to flash the update file from 866 -> 893 using stock recovery.
> 
> Now when I do about phone or cheesecake with any of the Staging servers it tells me my phone is up to date. I'm trying to update to 5.6.893 and then 5.7.893 but I'm stuck, any ideas on what I can try?
> 
> EDIT: I don't want 5.7 now knowing that I will lose root.* I guess I'll stick with 5.5.893... headphone whine fix alone is worth it and don't know what 5.6 does anyway.*


This is what EVERYONE needs to keep in mind, IMO. There are a lot of people here freaking out about getting 5.6.893 who don't even know what it does!! Th3ory said its a minor update to the LTE radio... It may be so minor and not worth the hassle that you'd never even notice its there. Like he said, everyone needs to chill worrying about these MINOR updates that don't really do anything and are in testing for a reason anyway. When there is a major update out there, like 5.5.893 gave us new kernals and new radio files, multiple system fixes, etc.. The devs will let us know if its worth it and will update us on processes to get it without screwing anything up, again, just like they did with 5.893.


----------

